# After upgrade - Emergency Calls only



## ericolsen0001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Upgraded my Droid3 following the steps. Seemed to work fine - place a phone call, surfed the web.
Then about a hour later (while it just sitting there on the charger) the phone locks up and will only allow emergency calls - can't unlock it. 
Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## ericolsen0001 (Jun 15, 2013)

To add one fact. I did it a 2nd time and it appeared to be fine overnight. Then after I added a Pin to lock the screen it then goes into this state where emergency calls only. There is nothing on the screen to allow me to enter the pin.


----------



## Droas (Jul 18, 2013)

This has happened to me. I have one piece of advice.

Remove the sim card from the phone.


----------

